# WiFi Setup : D-Vois broadband



## deepakkrishnan (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

I'm using d-vois broadband (nerul) and have recently purchased a wireless router. I'm able to connect to the wireless router , surf internet and download/upload stuff and and no issues with the internet speed. But I'm unable to use my wireless network on any other device. 

People who use this service would be aware about using the 24x7 dialer to connect to their service. 

I've asked them multiple times about configuring the router but they have denied providing any assistance for setting up or sharing information on how to set it up. 

Can anyone guide me on how to use this connection so that I can use my connection on a different devices as well.

As of now I have to use the dialer to connect even though I'm using the router.

Is there any specific settings that needs to be fed on the router page ?

Regards,
Deepak

Nothing ..  nobody uses their internet service in Navi Mumbai ?

Or is there anyone else who offer better internet in Nerul?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Oct 28, 2013)

No help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2013)

see if your router has some mac cloning/spoofing option.if it does then then use it to change your router mac address to the mac address of your pc/laptop which you use to login using dialer.after doing this you just have to dial the connection from system whose mac address you used & after that any device connected to wifi router should get net access.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Oct 29, 2013)

1. I've already asked my ISP to release the mac address for my computer and use the one for my router.
2. As they use static IP, I have entered all the required information on the router page it self.

3. But I still have to use the dialer on my laptop to connect to the internet. 
4. Apart from my laptop none of my devices can connect to the wireless network for some reason. I have tried disabling and enabling the mac address filtering

Router that i'm using is Dlink DIR-505 :- D-Link All-in-one Mobile Companion.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2013)

you need to use the mac address of your computer not your router.you didn't have to call them & should have just followed the procedure posted above.anyway what exactly is the problem now.are you able to access net simultaneously on desktop & laptop but having problem connecting more wifi devices or are you still not able to access net simultaneously on a wired & wifi device?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Oct 31, 2013)

The wireless network on my router is visible on all the devices but I can use it or rather connect to it only on my laptop. None of the other devices are able to connect to the wireless network.

I have installed a virtual router on laptop to share my internet on other devices which kinda is pain as I cannot shut down my laptop.

I can ask them to release the mac address or I can do that from their webportal .. that won;t be an issue.. but I'm just wondering weather its an issue with my router or my ISP


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2013)

i think the issue is with mac address.even if you got your router mac address registered you still dial the connection through laptop & so your laptop mac address is the one that ultimately registers since router is not used to dial connection.you can try following the procedure i posted earlier to see if it works.if not then call your isp to re-register your laptop mac address instead of router & then follow the procedure.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks will try what you mentioned .. lets see if how it goes from there


----------

